# MarijuanaPassion Patented "Piss Plant"



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Everybody laughs because I grew my plant using only sunlight, tap water and my very own diluted urine... But check out the lil girl...

(Follow link then click on the pic for the close up)


hxxp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/slumvillain/Bud1.jpg

hxxp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/slumvillain/Bud2.jpg

Probably impossible but can anyone tell what strain this is? I got it from a streetbag..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 30, 2008)

no idea what strain, but they look good... looks like they're gunna have some nice, big buddage :aok:


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have heard people done that with outdoor plants.. I did, it burns em, also when I was kid I plants seeds outside in the soil.. then pissed it... it didnt work lol... nice to see diluted urine does the work,  btw.. I do have 2 plants that look like these of yours 3 to 5 point leaves..   dont know the strain ethier. ..  dang.. 

I usually smoke it to taste and know the strain, love to taste new strains hehe..


----------



## andy52 (Sep 30, 2008)

a little bud lite would help that pisser out,lol


----------



## Waspfire (Sep 30, 2008)

i cant see your pictures any idea why?


----------



## slowmo77 (Sep 30, 2008)

i've read about this before, but i know if i pee in my yard the grass dies. what type of mix do you use? 50/50. doesn't the level of N change based on what you eat? just wonderin


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm sorry I been havin Pic problems... I'm gettin into the swing of things tho...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Link Is From This Website


----------



## Growdude (Sep 30, 2008)

Im sorry but it looks like you havent spent much on it.
You only going to get a bowl or 2 outa that.

For your first time cool, but definetly read up and invest in your grow its going to pay you back 10 fold.


----------



## fatvegan (Oct 8, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.howtodothings.com/home-garden/how-to-use-urine-as-a-fertilizer

Here's a link if you real want to know.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 9, 2008)

My buddy wants me to pee on my girls but i think ill stick to my nutes


----------



## Mutt (Oct 9, 2008)

Please upload your pics to the site...this is for your own saftey. Photobuckets privacy policy is the pits. This server is located in Amsterdam. unlike photobucket which is hosted in the US.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hows she doin? :hubba:*


----------

